# Work in Saudi



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

My partner has a job offer in Saudi Arabia and I am bit worried that it is not safe to work in the Middle East right now considering the airstrike that is happening right now. 

Do you think that I should tell him to just turn down the offer?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

isabellamor said:


> My partner has a job offer in Saudi Arabia and I am bit worried that it is not safe to work in the Middle East right now considering the airstrike that is happening right now.
> 
> Do you think that I should tell him to just turn down the offer?


What airstrike?


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

https://www.timesofisrael.com/saudi-jet-downing-in-yemen-stirs-alarm-over-houthi-weaponry/

Airstrike is not the appropriate word to use my apology, I've been seeing similar news lately.


----------

